# 2012 season starter...



## bigsky (Oct 23, 2012)

well i started, the fox havnt. like every season, i get the bug, and gotta make a few sets a little too early...yesterday i planted three k9 traps...this morning yielded a fox...grey back skin...not prime...so i dont know about where you are at, but 18 miles west of marmarth the fox aint quite ready...sure was nice to connect though...


----------

